# Insurance Renewal



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

My policy renews on 5/20. How early can I submit the new proof? One time in the past I submitted too early and was put on hold till the renewal date was reached.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

mikes424 said:


> My policy renews on 5/20. How early can I submit the new proof? One time in the past I submitted too early and was put on hold till the renewal date was reached.


I send in my renewal when they tell me it's coming due .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Support is ****ed. It depends totally on who processes your image download. 

I've submitted new insurance 3 weeks early and had it both rejected for having the wrong dates :roflmao: because the moron at Uber doesn't understand the concept of insurance renewals, where others have approved it without issue. Last week I had that happen. It got kicked back, so, I waited 3 days and resubmitted it and it got approved.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I send a picture of my new card and current card together.

The first time I sent in my insurance renewal information they put my account on hold because my new card had a start date in the future. I had to send my current card in to get active again. When my current card expired I sent my new card and could drive 3 hours later.

After that I started sending new and current card together and have not had an issue.


----------

